# Sleeping indian wool camo



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello Guys I am offering my Sleeping indian wool camo. I used this clothing while I hunted in canada. I only used it two times so it is basically new. clothing. I paid just over a $1000 for it new but I was selling it fo $700 plus shipping. Please let me know if you are interested thanks oh yead the jacket is a Large and the bibs will fit in the waist 34 to 37 and the length are long but can be sewed up if needed.
View attachment 449386


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*sleeping indian bibs an jacket*

Hey guys New price $675 shipped


----------

